# Squeeze bottles



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

Simple question from a home cook.  What brand/size squeeze bottles do you pro's use and where do you buy them?


----------



## modchef (May 17, 2012)

I get mine from Tundra, I happen to be in their hometown so I can score them at the showroom, but the bulk of their business is restaurant supply through www.etundra.com. If you do a search for "squeeze bottle" there you'll find a ton of options.

Currently I have a mix of standard 24oz wide-mouthed bottles (wide mouth makes it easier to clean & dry thoroughly) and 20oz FIFO bottles, which I'm slowly switching to because they are even easier to clean since both ends remove, and there's a little less waste for my thicker dressings since you can store it top down so it you get the gravity assist without the drippy mess. The downside to the FIFOs is that you can't customize your tip size the way you can with the standard lids.


----------

